
Microsoft Surface Tablet More Profitable Than iPad  - redDragon
http://mashable.com/2012/11/06/microsoft-surface-profit-ipad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
moocow01
PER UNIT should be appended to the title of this article.

------
djt
profitable as far as Bill of Materials versus price. This doesnt take into
account how many are sold, marketing etc etc which brings the net profits down

